# libgnome auf nem PowerBook 5,8 Kompiliert nicht

## kalkin-

Hallo Leute,

ich kriege keine einzige version von libgnome (2.14-2.20) mit emerge installiert. Ich habe schon alles versucht, emerge -uND world, emerge -u -N -D -e --tree libgnome, revedep-rebuild. Nichts davon hat mich weitergebracht.

Hier der emerge log:

```

powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I.. -I./.. -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -O2 -mtune=G4 -mcpu=G4 -maltivec -mabi=altivec -pipe -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DLIBGNOME_PREFIX=\"/usr\" -DLIBGNOME_LIBDIR=\"/usr/lib\" -DLIBGNOME_DATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -DLIBGNOME_LOCALSTATEDIR=\"/var/lib\" -DLIBGNOME_SYSCONFDIR=\"/etc\" -DLIBGNOME_LOCALEDIR=\"/usr/share/locale\" -DGNOMEVFSVERSION=\"2.20.1\" -DGNOME_EXPLICIT_TRANSLATION_DOMAIN=GETTEXT_PACKAGE -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"Gnome\" -O2 -mtune=G4 -mcpu=G4 -maltivec -mabi=altivec -pipe -MT libgnometypebuiltins.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libgnometypebuiltins.Tpo -c libgnometypebuiltins.c -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libgnometypebuiltins.o

gnome-config.c:27:18: error: glib.h: No such file or directory

gnome-config.c:28:25: error: glib/gstdio.h: No such file or directory

libgnometypebuiltins.c:5:25: error: glib-object.h: No such file or directory

In file included from ../libgnome/libgnome.h:29,

from libgnometypebuiltins.h:7,

from libgnometypebuiltins.c:6:

../libgnome/gnome-program.h:34:18: error: glib.h: No such file or directory

In file included from ../libgnome/libgnome.h:29,

from libgnometypebuiltins.h:7,

from libgnometypebuiltins.c:6:

../libgnome/gnome-program.h:52: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'typedef'

../libgnome/gnome-program.h:78: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'GObject'

../libgnome/gnome-program.h:85: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'GObjectClass'

../libgnome/gnome-program.h:93: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'gnome_program_get_type'

../libgnome/gnome-program.h:95: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token

../libgnome/gnome-program.h:99: error: expected ')' before '*' token

../libgnome/gnome-program.h:102: error: expected ')' before '*' token

../libgnome/gnome-program.h:105: error: expected ')' before '*' token

../libgnome/gnome-program.h:107: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token

../libgnome/gnome-program.h:142: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'gnome_module_info_get_type'

../libgnome/gnome-program.h:155: error: expected ')' before '*' token

../libgnome/gnome-program.h:157: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token

../libgnome/gnome-program.h:165: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'GnomeModuleHook'

../libgnome/gnome-program.h:189: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'gnome_program_module_registered'

../libgnome/gnome-program.h:195: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'gnome_program_install_property'

../libgnome/gnome-program.h:208: error: expected ')' before '*' token

../libgnome/gnome-program.h:214: error: expected ')' before '*' token

../libgnome/gnome-program.h:217: error: expected ')' before '*' token

../libgnome/gnome-program.h:229: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token

../libgnome/gnome-program.h:235: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token

../libgnome/gnome-program.h:241: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token

In file included from ../libgnome/libgnome.h:30,

from libgnometypebuiltins.h:7,

from libgnometypebuiltins.c:6:

../libgnome/gnome-i18n.h:41:32: error: bonobo/bonobo-i18n.h: No such file or directory

In file included from ../libgnome/libgnome.h:30,

from libgnometypebuiltins.h:7,

from libgnometypebuiltins.c:6:

../libgnome/gnome-i18n.h:43: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'G_BEGIN_DECLS'

In file included from ../libgnome/gnome-config.h:34,

from ../libgnome/libgnome.h:32,

from libgnometypebuiltins.h:7,

from libgnometypebuiltins.c:6:

../libgnome/gnome-init.h:32: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'G_BEGIN_DECLS'

../libgnome/gnome-init.h:45: warning: no previous prototype for 'gnome_bonobo_module_info_get'

../libgnome/gnome-init.h: In function 'gnome_bonobo_module_info_get':

../libgnome/gnome-init.h:45: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'G_GNUC_CONST'

../libgnome/gnome-init.h:47: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'G_GNUC_CONST'

../libgnome/gnome-init.h:48: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'G_GNUC_CONST'

../libgnome/gnome-init.h:49: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'G_GNUC_CONST'

../libgnome/gnome-init.h:57: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'G_END_DECLS'

In file included from ../libgnome/libgnome.h:32,

from libgnometypebuiltins.h:7,

from libgnometypebuiltins.c:6:

../libgnome/gnome-config.h:81: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'

../libgnome/gnome-config.h:82: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'

../libgnome/gnome-config.h:83: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'gint'

../libgnome/gnome-config.h:86: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'gdouble'

../libgnome/gnome-config.h:89: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'gboolean'

../libgnome/gnome-config.h:92: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gint'

../libgnome/gnome-config.h:94: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'

../libgnome/gnome-config.h:95: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'

../libgnome/gnome-config.h:163: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'

../libgnome/gnome-config.h:165: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'

../libgnome/gnome-config.h:167: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'

../libgnome/gnome-config.h:168: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gdouble'

../libgnome/gnome-config.h:169: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'

../libgnome/gnome-config.h:170: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'

../libgnome/gnome-config.h:171: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'

../libgnome/gnome-config.h:175: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'

../libgnome/gnome-config.h:207: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'gboolean'

../libgnome/gnome-config.h:214: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'

../libgnome/gnome-config.h:221: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'

../libgnome/gnome-config.h:232: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'gboolean'

../libgnome/gnome-config.h:235: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'gboolean'

../libgnome/gnome-config.h:243: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'

../libgnome/gnome-config.h:251: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'

../libgnome/gnome-config.h:259: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'

../libgnome/gnome-config.h:267: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'

../libgnome/gnome-config.h:294: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'G_END_DECLS'

In file included from ../libgnome/libgnome.h:34,

from libgnometypebuiltins.h:7,

from libgnometypebuiltins.c:6:

../libgnome/gnome-gconf.h:36: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'gchar'

../libgnome/gnome-gconf.h:38: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'G_END_DECLS'

In file included from ../libgnome/libgnome.h:36,

from libgnometypebuiltins.h:7,

from libgnometypebuiltins.c:6:

../libgnome/gnome-help.h:26:26: error: glib/gmacros.h: No such file or directory

In file included from ../libgnome/libgnome.h:36,

from libgnometypebuiltins.h:7,

from libgnometypebuiltins.c:6:

../libgnome/gnome-help.h:34: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'GnomeHelpError'

../libgnome/gnome-help.h:37: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'GQuark'

../libgnome/gnome-help.h:42: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'gboolean'

../libgnome/gnome-help.h:45: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'gboolean'

../libgnome/gnome-help.h:50: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'gboolean'

../libgnome/gnome-help.h:55: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'gboolean'

../libgnome/gnome-help.h:58: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'gboolean'

../libgnome/gnome-help.h:61: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'gboolean'

../libgnome/gnome-help.h:67: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'gboolean'

../libgnome/gnome-help.h:74: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'G_END_DECLS'

In file included from ../libgnome/libgnome.h:38,

from libgnometypebuiltins.h:7,

from libgnometypebuiltins.c:6:

../libgnome/gnome-macros.h:33:34: error: bonobo/bonobo-macros.h: No such file or directory

In file included from ../libgnome/libgnome.h:40,

from libgnometypebuiltins.h:7,

from libgnometypebuiltins.c:6:

../libgnome/gnome-triggers.h:38: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'GnomeTriggerType'

../libgnome/gnome-triggers.h:40: error: storage class specified for parameter 'GnomeTriggerActionFunction'

../libgnome/gnome-triggers.h:43: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'GnomeTriggerType'

../libgnome/gnome-triggers.h:57: warning: empty declaration

../libgnome/gnome-triggers.h:58: error: storage class specified for parameter 'GnomeTrigger'

../libgnome/gnome-triggers.h:69: error: expected ')' before '*' token

../libgnome/gnome-triggers.h:70: error: expected ')' before '*' token

../libgnome/gnome-triggers.h:79: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'G_END_DECLS'

In file included from ../libgnome/libgnome.h:41,

from libgnometypebuiltins.h:7,

from libgnometypebuiltins.c:6:

../libgnome/gnome-sound.h:48: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'G_END_DECLS'

In file included from ../libgnome/gnome-score.h:31,

from ../libgnome/libgnome.h:43,

from libgnometypebuiltins.h:7,

from libgnometypebuiltins.c:6:

/usr/include/time.h:77: error: storage class specified for parameter 'time_t'

/usr/include/time.h:93: error: storage class specified for parameter 'clockid_t'

/usr/include/time.h:105: error: storage class specified for parameter 'timer_t'

/usr/include/time.h:175: error: storage class specified for parameter 'pid_t'

/usr/include/time.h:184: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'clock'

/usr/include/time.h:187: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'time'

/usr/include/time.h:190: error: expected ')' before '__time1'

/usr/include/time.h:194: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'mktime'

/usr/include/time.h:202: error: storage class specified for parameter 'strftime'

/usr/include/time.h:232: error: expected ';', ',' or ')' before '*' token

/usr/include/time.h:236: error: expected ';', ',' or ')' before '*' token

/usr/include/time.h:242: error: expected ';', ',' or ')' before '*' token

/usr/include/time.h:247: error: expected ';', ',' or ')' before '*' token

/usr/include/time.h:254: error: storage class specified for parameter 'asctime'

/usr/include/time.h:257: error: expected ';', ',' or ')' before '*' token

/usr/include/time.h:266: error: storage class specified for parameter 'asctime_r'

/usr/include/time.h:269: error: expected ';', ',' or ')' before '*' token

/usr/include/time.h:275: error: storage class specified for parameter '__tzname'

/usr/include/time.h:276: error: storage class specified for parameter '__daylight'

/usr/include/time.h:277: error: storage class specified for parameter '__timezone'

/usr/include/time.h:282: error: storage class specified for parameter 'tzname'

/usr/include/time.h:286: error: storage class specified for parameter 'tzset'

/usr/include/time.h:290: error: storage class specified for parameter 'daylight'

/usr/include/time.h:291: error: storage class specified for parameter 'timezone'

/usr/include/time.h:297: error: expected ';', ',' or ')' before '*' token

/usr/include/time.h:312: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'timegm'

/usr/include/time.h:315: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'timelocal'

/usr/include/time.h:318: error: storage class specified for parameter 'dysize'

/usr/include/time.h:328: error: storage class specified for parameter 'nanosleep'

/usr/include/time.h:332: error: expected ')' before '__clock_id'

/usr/include/time.h:335: error: expected ')' before '__clock_id'

/usr/include/time.h:338: error: expected ')' before '__clock_id'

/usr/include/time.h:346: error: expected ')' before '__clock_id'

/usr/include/time.h:351: error: expected ')' before '__pid'

/usr/include/time.h:356: error: expected ')' before '__clock_id'

/usr/include/time.h:361: error: expected ')' before '__timerid'

/usr/include/time.h:364: error: expected ')' before '__timerid'

/usr/include/time.h:369: error: expected ')' before '__timerid'

/usr/include/time.h:373: error: expected ')' before '__timerid'

In file included from ../libgnome/libgnome.h:43,

from libgnometypebuiltins.h:7,

from libgnometypebuiltins.c:6:

../libgnome/gnome-score.h:34: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'G_BEGIN_DECLS'

../libgnome/gnome-score.h:47: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'gint'

../libgnome/gnome-score.h:56: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'gint'

../libgnome/gnome-score.h:62: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'G_END_DECLS'

In file included from ../libgnome/libgnome.h:45,

from libgnometypebuiltins.h:7,

from libgnometypebuiltins.c:6:

../libgnome/gnome-exec.h:42: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'

../libgnome/gnome-exec.h:55: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'

../libgnome/gnome-exec.h:64: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'

../libgnome/gnome-exec.h:74: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'

../libgnome/gnome-exec.h:76: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'G_END_DECLS'

In file included from ../libgnome/gnome-util.h:30,

from ../libgnome/libgnome.h:47,

from libgnometypebuiltins.h:7,

from libgnometypebuiltins.c:6:

/usr/include/stdlib.h:102: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'div_t'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:110: error: storage class specified for parameter 'ldiv_t'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:140: error: storage class specified for parameter '__ctype_get_mb_cur_max'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:146: error: storage class specified for parameter 'atof'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:149: error: storage class specified for parameter 'atoi'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:152: error: storage class specified for parameter 'atol'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:158: error: expected declaration specifiers before '__extension__'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:167: error: storage class specified for parameter 'strtod'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:186: error: storage class specified for parameter 'strtol'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:190: error: storage class specified for parameter 'strtoul'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:195: error: expected declaration specifiers before '__extension__'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:200: error: expected declaration specifiers before '__extension__'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:209: error: expected declaration specifiers before '__extension__'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:214: error: expected declaration specifiers before '__extension__'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:281: error: storage class specified for parameter '__strtod_internal'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:284: error: storage class specified for parameter '__strtof_internal'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:288: error: storage class specified for parameter '__strtold_internal'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:293: error: storage class specified for parameter '__strtol_internal'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:300: error: storage class specified for parameter '__strtoul_internal'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:305: error: expected declaration specifiers before '__extension__'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:313: error: expected declaration specifiers before '__extension__'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:329: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

/usr/include/stdlib.h:335: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

/usr/include/stdlib.h:341: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

/usr/include/stdlib.h:364: error: expected declaration specifiers before '__extension__'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:370: error: expected declaration specifiers before '__extension__'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:380: error: expected declaration specifiers before '__extension__'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:386: error: expected declaration specifiers before '__extension__'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:398: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

/usr/include/stdlib.h:403: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

/usr/include/stdlib.h:408: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

/usr/include/stdlib.h:415: error: expected declaration specifiers before '__extension__'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:429: error: storage class specified for parameter 'l64a'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:433: error: storage class specified for parameter 'a64l'

In file included from /usr/include/stdlib.h:438,

from ../libgnome/gnome-util.h:30,

from ../libgnome/libgnome.h:47,

from libgnometypebuiltins.h:7,

from libgnometypebuiltins.c:6:

/usr/include/sys/types.h:35: error: storage class specified for parameter 'u_char'

/usr/include/sys/types.h:36: error: storage class specified for parameter 'u_short'

/usr/include/sys/types.h:37: error: storage class specified for parameter 'u_int'

/usr/include/sys/types.h:38: error: storage class specified for parameter 'u_long'

/usr/include/sys/types.h:39: error: storage class specified for parameter 'quad_t'

/usr/include/sys/types.h:40: error: storage class specified for parameter 'u_quad_t'

/usr/include/sys/types.h:41: error: storage class specified for parameter 'fsid_t'

/usr/include/sys/types.h:46: error: storage class specified for parameter 'loff_t'

/usr/include/sys/types.h:50: error: storage class specified for parameter 'ino_t'

/usr/include/sys/types.h:62: error: storage class specified for parameter 'dev_t'

/usr/include/sys/types.h:67: error: storage class specified for parameter 'gid_t'

/usr/include/sys/types.h:72: error: storage class specified for parameter 'mode_t'

/usr/include/sys/types.h:77: error: storage class specified for parameter 'nlink_t'

/usr/include/sys/types.h:82: error: storage class specified for parameter 'uid_t'

/usr/include/sys/types.h:88: error: storage class specified for parameter 'off_t'

/usr/include/sys/types.h:105: error: storage class specified for parameter 'id_t'

/usr/include/sys/types.h:110: error: storage class specified for parameter 'ssize_t'

/usr/include/sys/types.h:116: error: storage class specified for parameter 'daddr_t'

/usr/include/sys/types.h:117: error: storage class specified for parameter 'caddr_t'

/usr/include/sys/types.h:123: error: storage class specified for parameter 'key_t'

In file included from /usr/include/stdlib.h:438,

from ../libgnome/gnome-util.h:30,

from ../libgnome/libgnome.h:47,

from libgnometypebuiltins.h:7,

from libgnometypebuiltins.c:6:

/usr/include/sys/types.h:151: error: storage class specified for parameter 'ulong'

/usr/include/sys/types.h:152: error: storage class specified for parameter 'ushort'

/usr/include/sys/types.h:153: error: storage class specified for parameter 'uint'

/usr/include/sys/types.h:195: error: storage class specified for parameter 'int8_t'

/usr/include/sys/types.h:196: error: storage class specified for parameter 'int16_t'

/usr/include/sys/types.h:197: error: storage class specified for parameter 'int32_t'

/usr/include/sys/types.h:198: error: storage class specified for parameter 'int64_t'

/usr/include/sys/types.h:201: error: storage class specified for parameter 'u_int8_t'

/usr/include/sys/types.h:202: error: storage class specified for parameter 'u_int16_t'

/usr/include/sys/types.h:203: error: storage class specified for parameter 'u_int32_t'

/usr/include/sys/types.h:204: error: storage class specified for parameter 'u_int64_t'

/usr/include/sys/types.h:206: error: storage class specified for parameter 'register_t'

In file included from /usr/include/sys/select.h:34,

from /usr/include/sys/types.h:220,

from /usr/include/stdlib.h:438,

from ../libgnome/gnome-util.h:30,

from ../libgnome/libgnome.h:47,

from libgnometypebuiltins.h:7,

from libgnometypebuiltins.c:6:

/usr/include/bits/sigset.h:24: error: storage class specified for parameter '__sig_atomic_t'

/usr/include/bits/sigset.h:32: error: storage class specified for parameter '__sigset_t'

In file included from /usr/include/sys/types.h:220,

from /usr/include/stdlib.h:438,

from ../libgnome/gnome-util.h:30,

from ../libgnome/libgnome.h:47,

from libgnometypebuiltins.h:7,

from libgnometypebuiltins.c:6:

/usr/include/sys/select.h:38: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'sigset_t'

In file included from /usr/include/sys/types.h:220,

from /usr/include/stdlib.h:438,

from ../libgnome/gnome-util.h:30,

from ../libgnome/libgnome.h:47,

from libgnometypebuiltins.h:7,

from libgnometypebuiltins.c:6:

/usr/include/sys/select.h:49: error: storage class specified for parameter 'suseconds_t'

/usr/include/sys/select.h:55: error: storage class specified for parameter '__fd_mask'

/usr/include/sys/select.h:75: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before '__fd_mask'

/usr/include/sys/select.h:78: error: storage class specified for parameter 'fd_set'

/usr/include/sys/select.h:85: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'fd_mask'

/usr/include/sys/select.h:109: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'fd_set'

/usr/include/sys/select.h:110: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'fd_set'

/usr/include/sys/select.h:111: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'fd_set'

/usr/include/sys/select.h:112: error: storage class specified for parameter 'select'

/usr/include/sys/select.h:121: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'fd_set'

/usr/include/sys/select.h:122: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'fd_set'

/usr/include/sys/select.h:123: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'fd_set'

/usr/include/sys/select.h:125: error: expected ';', ',' or ')' before '*' token

In file included from /usr/include/sys/types.h:223,

from /usr/include/stdlib.h:438,

from ../libgnome/gnome-util.h:30,

from ../libgnome/libgnome.h:47,

from libgnometypebuiltins.h:7,

from libgnometypebuiltins.c:6:

/usr/include/sys/sysmacros.h:30: error: expected declaration specifiers before '__extension__'

/usr/include/sys/sysmacros.h:33: error: expected declaration specifiers before '__extension__'

/usr/include/sys/sysmacros.h:36: error: expected declaration specifiers before '__extension__'

/usr/include/sys/sysmacros.h:42: error: expected declaration specifiers before '__extension__'

/usr/include/sys/sysmacros.h:48: error: expected declaration specifiers before '__extension__'

/usr/include/sys/sysmacros.h:54: error: expected declaration specifiers before '__extension__'

In file included from /usr/include/stdlib.h:438,

from ../libgnome/gnome-util.h:30,

from ../libgnome/libgnome.h:47,

from libgnometypebuiltins.h:7,

from libgnometypebuiltins.c:6:

/usr/include/sys/types.h:235: error: storage class specified for parameter 'blkcnt_t'

/usr/include/sys/types.h:239: error: storage class specified for parameter 'fsblkcnt_t'

/usr/include/sys/types.h:243: error: storage class specified for parameter 'fsfilcnt_t'

In file included from /usr/include/sys/types.h:270,

from /usr/include/stdlib.h:438,

from ../libgnome/gnome-util.h:30,

from ../libgnome/libgnome.h:47,

from libgnometypebuiltins.h:7,

from libgnometypebuiltins.c:6:

/usr/include/bits/pthreadtypes.h:51: error: storage class specified for parameter 'pthread_t'

/usr/include/bits/pthreadtypes.h:58: error: storage class specified for parameter 'pthread_attr_t'

/usr/include/bits/pthreadtypes.h:71: error: storage class specified for parameter '__pthread_slist_t'

/usr/include/bits/pthreadtypes.h:99: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before '__pthread_slist_t'

/usr/include/bits/pthreadtypes.h:105: error: storage class specified for parameter 'pthread_mutex_t'

/usr/include/bits/pthreadtypes.h:111: error: storage class specified for parameter 'pthread_mutexattr_t'

/usr/include/bits/pthreadtypes.h:131: error: storage class specified for parameter 'pthread_cond_t'

/usr/include/bits/pthreadtypes.h:137: error: storage class specified for parameter 'pthread_condattr_t'

/usr/include/bits/pthreadtypes.h:141: error: storage class specified for parameter 'pthread_key_t'

/usr/include/bits/pthreadtypes.h:145: error: storage class specified for parameter 'pthread_once_t'

/usr/include/bits/pthreadtypes.h:187: error: storage class specified for parameter 'pthread_rwlock_t'

/usr/include/bits/pthreadtypes.h:193: error: storage class specified for parameter 'pthread_rwlockattr_t'

/usr/include/bits/pthreadtypes.h:199: error: storage class specified for parameter 'pthread_spinlock_t'

/usr/include/bits/pthreadtypes.h:208: error: storage class specified for parameter 'pthread_barrier_t'

/usr/include/bits/pthreadtypes.h:214: error: storage class specified for parameter 'pthread_barrierattr_t'

In file included from ../libgnome/gnome-util.h:30,

from ../libgnome/libgnome.h:47,

from libgnometypebuiltins.h:7,

from libgnometypebuiltins.c:6:

/usr/include/stdlib.h:445: error: storage class specified for parameter 'random'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:448: error: storage class specified for parameter 'srandom'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:455: error: storage class specified for parameter 'initstate'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:459: error: storage class specified for parameter 'setstate'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:469: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'int32_t'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:479: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'int32_t'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:479: error: storage class specified for parameter 'random_r'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:479: error: nonnull argument with out-of-range operand number (argument 1, operand 2)

/usr/include/stdlib.h:482: error: storage class specified for parameter 'srandom_r'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:487: error: storage class specified for parameter 'initstate_r'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:491: error: storage class specified for parameter 'setstate_r'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:498: error: storage class specified for parameter 'rand'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:500: error: storage class specified for parameter 'srand'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:505: error: storage class specified for parameter 'rand_r'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:513: error: storage class specified for parameter 'drand48'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:514: error: storage class specified for parameter 'erand48'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:517: error: storage class specified for parameter 'lrand48'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:519: error: storage class specified for parameter 'nrand48'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:522: error: storage class specified for parameter 'mrand48'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:524: error: storage class specified for parameter 'jrand48'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:527: error: storage class specified for parameter 'srand48'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:529: error: storage class specified for parameter 'seed48'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:530: error: storage class specified for parameter 'lcong48'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:547: error: storage class specified for parameter 'drand48_r'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:550: error: storage class specified for parameter 'erand48_r'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:555: error: storage class specified for parameter 'lrand48_r'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:559: error: storage class specified for parameter 'nrand48_r'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:564: error: storage class specified for parameter 'mrand48_r'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:568: error: storage class specified for parameter 'jrand48_r'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:572: error: storage class specified for parameter 'srand48_r'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:575: error: storage class specified for parameter 'seed48_r'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:579: error: storage class specified for parameter 'lcong48_r'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:589: error: storage class specified for parameter 'malloc'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:592: error: storage class specified for parameter 'calloc'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:601: error: storage class specified for parameter 'realloc'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:603: error: storage class specified for parameter 'free'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:608: error: storage class specified for parameter 'cfree'

In file included from /usr/include/stdlib.h:612,

from ../libgnome/gnome-util.h:30,

from ../libgnome/libgnome.h:47,

from libgnometypebuiltins.h:7,

from libgnometypebuiltins.c:6:

/usr/include/alloca.h:33: error: storage class specified for parameter 'alloca'gnome-config.c:39:28: error: glib/gi18n-lib.h: No such file or directory

In file included from ../libgnome/gnome-init.h:30,

from gnome-util.h:32,

from gnome-config.c:40:

../libgnome/gnome-program.h:38:25: error: glib-object.h: No such file or directory

In file included from ../libgnome/gnome-init.h:30,

from gnome-util.h:32,

from gnome-config.c:40:

../libgnome/gnome-program.h:52: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'typedef'

In file included from ../libgnome/gnome-util.h:30,

from ../libgnome/libgnome.h:47,

from libgnometypebuiltins.h:7,

from libgnometypebuiltins.c:6:

/usr/include/stdlib.h:617: error: storage class specified for parameter 'valloc'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:623: error: storage class specified for parameter 'posix_memalign'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:628: error: storage class specified for parameter 'abort'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:632: error: storage class specified for parameter 'atexit'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:639: error: storage class specified for parameter 'on_exit'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:646: error: storage class specified for parameter 'exit'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:660: error: storage class specified for parameter 'getenv'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:666: error: storage class specified for parameter '__secure_getenv'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:672: error: storage class specified for parameter 'putenv'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:679: error: storage class specified for parameter 'setenv'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:682: error: storage class specified for parameter 'unsetenv'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:689: error: storage class specified for parameter 'clearenv'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:698: error: storage class specified for parameter 'mktemp'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:709: error: storage class specified for parameter 'mkstemp'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:729: error: storage class specified for parameter 'mkdtemp'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:738: error: storage class specified for parameter 'system'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:756: error: storage class specified for parameter 'realpath'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:763: error: storage class specified for parameter '__compar_fn_t'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:774: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before '__compar_fn_t'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:775: error: storage class specified for parameter 'bsearch'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:775: error: nonnull argument with out-of-range operand number (argument 1, operand 5)

/usr/include/stdlib.h:780: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before '__compar_fn_t'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:780: error: storage class specified for parameter 'qsort'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:780: error: nonnull argument with out-of-range operand number (argument 1, operand 4)

/usr/include/stdlib.h:784: error: storage class specified for parameter 'abs'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:785: error: storage class specified for parameter 'labs'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:798: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'div'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:800: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'ldiv'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:821: error: storage class specified for parameter 'ecvt'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:827: error: storage class specified for parameter 'fcvt'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:833: error: storage class specified for parameter 'gcvt'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:840: error: storage class specified for parameter 'qecvt'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:843: error: storage class specified for parameter 'qfcvt'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:845: error: storage class specified for parameter 'qgcvt'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:852: error: storage class specified for parameter 'ecvt_r'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:855: error: storage class specified for parameter 'fcvt_r'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:860: error: storage class specified for parameter 'qecvt_r'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:864: error: storage class specified for parameter 'qfcvt_r'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:872: error: storage class specified for parameter 'mblen'

../libgnome/gnome-program.h:78: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'GObject'

../libgnome/gnome-program.h:85: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'GObjectClass'

../libgnome/gnome-program.h:93: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'gnome_program_get_type'

../libgnome/gnome-program.h:95: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token

../libgnome/gnome-program.h:99: error: expected ')' before '*' token

../libgnome/gnome-program.h:102: error: expected ')' before '*' token

../libgnome/gnome-program.h:105: error: expected ')' before '*' token

../libgnome/gnome-program.h:107: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token

../libgnome/gnome-program.h:142: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'gnome_module_info_get_type'

../libgnome/gnome-program.h:155: error: expected ')' before '*' token

../libgnome/gnome-program.h:157: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token

../libgnome/gnome-program.h:165: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'GnomeModuleHook'

../libgnome/gnome-program.h:189: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'gnome_program_module_registered'

../libgnome/gnome-program.h:195: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'gnome_program_install_property'

../libgnome/gnome-program.h:208: error: expected ')' before '*' token

../libgnome/gnome-program.h:214: error: expected ')' before '*' token

../libgnome/gnome-program.h:217: error: expected ')' before '*' token

../libgnome/gnome-program.h:229: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token

../libgnome/gnome-program.h:235: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token

../libgnome/gnome-program.h:241: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token

In file included from gnome-util.h:32,

from gnome-config.c:40:

../libgnome/gnome-init.h:32: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'G_BEGIN_DECLS'

../libgnome/gnome-init.h:45: warning: no previous prototype for 'gnome_bonobo_module_info_get'

../libgnome/gnome-init.h: In function 'gnome_bonobo_module_info_get':

../libgnome/gnome-init.h:45: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'G_GNUC_CONST'

../libgnome/gnome-init.h:47: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'G_GNUC_CONST'

../libgnome/gnome-init.h:48: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'G_GNUC_CONST'

../libgnome/gnome-init.h:49: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'G_GNUC_CONST'

../libgnome/gnome-init.h:57: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'G_END_DECLS'

In file included from gnome-config.c:40:

gnome-util.h:61: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'

gnome-util.h:91: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'G_END_DECLS'

In file included from gnome-config.c:41:

gnome-i18n.h:41:32: error: bonobo/bonobo-i18n.h: No such file or directory

In file included from gnome-config.c:41:

gnome-i18n.h:83: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'G_END_DECLS'

In file included from gnome-config.c:42:

gnome-config.h:81: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'

gnome-config.h:82: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'

gnome-config.h:83: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'gint'

gnome-config.h:86: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'gdouble'

gnome-config.h:89: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'gboolean'

gnome-config.h:92: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gint'

gnome-config.h:94: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'

gnome-config.h:95: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'

gnome-config.h:163: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'

gnome-config.h:165: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'

gnome-config.h:167: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'

gnome-config.h:168: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gdouble'

gnome-config.h:169: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'

gnome-config.h:170: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'

gnome-config.h:171: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'

gnome-config.h:175: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'

gnome-config.h:207: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'gboolean'

gnome-config.h:214: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'

gnome-config.h:221: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'

gnome-config.h:232: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'gboolean'

gnome-config.h:235: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'gboolean'

gnome-config.h:243: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'

gnome-config.h:251: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'

gnome-config.h:259: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'

gnome-config.h:267: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'

gnome-config.h:294: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'G_END_DECLS'

gnome-config.c:59: error: expected declaration specifiers before ';' token

gnome-config.c:64: error: storage class specified for parameter 'iterator_type'

gnome-config.c:69: error: storage class specified for parameter 'access_type'

gnome-config.c:75: error: storage class specified for parameter 'TKeys'

gnome-config.c:79: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'TKeys'

gnome-config.c:81: error: storage class specified for parameter 'TSecHeader'

gnome-config.c:85: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'TSecHeader'

gnome-config.c:91: error: storage class specified for parameter 'TProfile'

gnome-config.c:100: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token

gnome-config.c:102: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token

gnome-config.c:107: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token

/usr/include/stdlib.h:876: error: storage class specified for parameter 'mbtowc'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:879: error: storage class specified for parameter 'wctomb'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:884: error: storage class specified for parameter 'mbstowcs'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:888: error: storage class specified for parameter 'wcstombs'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:897: error: storage class specified for parameter 'rpmatch'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:925: error: storage class specified for parameter 'posix_openpt'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:961: error: storage class specified for parameter 'getloadavg'

In file included from /usr/include/stdlib.h:970,

from ../libgnome/gnome-util.h:30,

from ../libgnome/libgnome.h:47,

from libgnometypebuiltins.h:7,

from libgnometypebuiltins.c:6:

/usr/include/bits/stdlib-ldbl.h:34: error: storage class specified for parameter '__strtold_internal'

/usr/include/bits/stdlib-ldbl.h:34: error: redefinition of parameter '__strtold_internal'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:288: error: previous definition of '__strtold_internal' was here

/usr/include/bits/stdlib-ldbl.h:38: error: storage class specified for parameter 'qecvt'

/usr/include/bits/stdlib-ldbl.h:38: error: redefinition of parameter 'qecvt'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:840: error: previous definition of 'qecvt' was here

/usr/include/bits/stdlib-ldbl.h:39: error: storage class specified for parameter 'qfcvt'

/usr/include/bits/stdlib-ldbl.h:39: error: redefinition of parameter 'qfcvt'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:843: error: previous definition of 'qfcvt' was here

/usr/include/bits/stdlib-ldbl.h:40: error: storage class specified for parameter 'qgcvt'

/usr/include/bits/stdlib-ldbl.h:40: error: redefinition of parameter 'qgcvt'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:845: error: previous definition of 'qgcvt' was here

/usr/include/bits/stdlib-ldbl.h:41: error: storage class specified for parameter 'qecvt_r'

/usr/include/bits/stdlib-ldbl.h:41: error: redefinition of parameter 'qecvt_r'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:860: error: previous definition of 'qecvt_r' was here

/usr/include/bits/stdlib-ldbl.h:42: error: storage class specified for parameter 'qfcvt_r'

/usr/include/bits/stdlib-ldbl.h:42: error: redefinition of parameter 'qfcvt_r'

/usr/include/stdlib.h:864: error: previous definition of 'qfcvt_r' was here

In file included from ../libgnome/libgnome.h:47,

from libgnometypebuiltins.h:7,

from libgnometypebuiltins.c:6:

../libgnome/gnome-util.h:35: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'G_BEGIN_DECLS'

../libgnome/gnome-util.h:61: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'

../libgnome/gnome-util.h:91: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'G_END_DECLS'

In file included from ../libgnome/libgnome.h:48,

from libgnometypebuiltins.h:7,

from libgnometypebuiltins.c:6:

../libgnome/gnome-url.h:28:25: error: glib/gerror.h: No such file or directory

In file included from ../libgnome/libgnome.h:48,

from libgnometypebuiltins.h:7,

from libgnometypebuiltins.c:6:

../libgnome/gnome-url.h:47: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'GnomeURLError'

../libgnome/gnome-url.h:50: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'GQuark'

../libgnome/gnome-url.h:53: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'gboolean'

../libgnome/gnome-url.h:56: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'gboolean'

../libgnome/gnome-url.h:60: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'G_END_DECLS'

In file included from libgnometypebuiltins.c:6:

libgnometypebuiltins.h:18: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'GType'

libgnometypebuiltins.h:22: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'GType'

libgnometypebuiltins.h:26: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'GType'

libgnometypebuiltins.h:27: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'G_END_DECLS'

libgnometypebuiltins.c:16: error: expected declaration specifiers before ';' token

libgnometypebuiltins.c:18: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'GType'

libgnometypebuiltins.c:31: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '_gnome_file_domain_values'

libgnometypebuiltins.c:46: error: expected declaration specifiers before ';' token

libgnometypebuiltins.c:48: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'GType'

libgnometypebuiltins.c:61: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '_gnome_help_error_values'

libgnometypebuiltins.c:65: error: expected declaration specifiers before ';' token

libgnometypebuiltins.c:67: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'GType'

libgnometypebuiltins.c:80: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '_gnome_url_error_values'

libgnometypebuiltins.c:89: error: expected declaration specifiers before ';' token

libgnometypebuiltins.c:91: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'GType'

libgnometypebuiltins.c:100: error: old-style parameter declarations in prototyped function definition

libgnometypebuiltins.c:100: error: expected '{' at end of input

gnome-config.c:111: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

In file included from gnome-config.c:134:

parse-path.cP:6: error: storage class specified for parameter 'ParsedPath'

parse-path.cP:8: error: storage class specified for parameter 'GNOME_CONFIG_PARSE_ERROR'

parse-path.cP:8: error: parameter 'GNOME_CONFIG_PARSE_ERROR' is initialized

parse-path.cP:11: error: expected ')' before '*' token

parse-path.cP:19: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token

gnome-config.c:137: error: expected ')' before '*' token

gnome-config.c:148: error: expected ')' before '*' token

gnome-config.c:161: error: expected ')' before '*' token

gnome-config.c:174: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'TSecHeader'

gnome-config.c:175: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

gnome-config.c:243: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

gnome-config.c:271: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

gnome-config.c:308: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token

gnome-config.c:424: error: expected ')' before '*' token

gnome-config.c:436: error: expected ')' before 'mode'

gnome-config.c:521: error: expected ')' before 'mode'

gnome-config.c:625: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'TKeys'

gnome-config.c:626: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

gnome-config.c:638: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'TSecHeader'

gnome-config.c:639: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

gnome-config.c:654: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'check_path'

gnome-config.c:734: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'dump_profile'

gnome-config.c:801: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'gboolean'

gnome-config.c:840: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'gboolean'

gnome-config.c:889: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'

gnome-config.c:890: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

gnome-config.c:934: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'

gnome-config.c:935: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

gnome-config.c:991: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'

gnome-config.c:992: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

gnome-config.c:1060: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'

gnome-config.c:1061: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

gnome-config.c:1113: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

gnome-config.c:1178: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'

gnome-config.c:1179: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

gnome-config.c:1237: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'

gnome-config.c:1239: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

gnome-config.c:1296: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'gboolean'

gnome-config.c:1346: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

gnome-config.c:1392: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'gint'

gnome-config.c:1460: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'gdouble'

gnome-config.c:1494: error: expected ')' before '*' token

gnome-config.c:1516: error: expected ')' before '*' token

gnome-config.c:1585: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'

gnome-config.c:1586: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'

gnome-config.c:1587: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

gnome-config.c:1693: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'make[3]: *** [libgnometypebuiltins.lo] Fehler 1

make[3]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

gnome-config.c:1694: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'

gnome-config.c:1695: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

gnome-config.c:1744: error: expected declaration specifiers before 'gboolean'

gnome-config.c:1789: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

gnome-config.c:1895: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'

gnome-config.c:1895: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'

gnome-config.c:1896: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

gnome-config.c:1936: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'

gnome-config.c:1937: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

gnome-config.c:1971: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'

gnome-config.c:1972: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

gnome-config.c:2000: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'

gnome-config.c:2001: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

gnome-config.c:2031: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gdouble'

gnome-config.c:2031: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'

gnome-config.c:2032: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

gnome-config.c:2066: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'

gnome-config.c:2066: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'

gnome-config.c:2067: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

gnome-config.c:2090: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

gnome-config.c:2139: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'gboolean'

gnome-config.c:2140: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

gnome-config.c:2166: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

gnome-config.c:2177: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

gnome-config.c:2195: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

gnome-config.c:2208: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '{' token

gnome-config.c:2210: error: old-style parameter declarations in prototyped function definition

gnome-config.c:2210: error: expected '{' at end of input

make[3]: *** [gnome-config.lo] Fehler 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/libgnome-2.20.1.1/work/libgnome-2.20.1.1/libgnome'

make[2]: *** [all] Fehler 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/libgnome-2.20.1.1/work/libgnome-2.20.1.1/libgnome'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/libgnome-2.20.1.1/work/libgnome-2.20.1.1'

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

*

* ERROR: gnome-base/libgnome-2.20.1.1 failed.

* Call stack:

* ebuild.sh, line 1701: Called dyn_compile

* ebuild.sh, line 1039: Called qa_call 'src_compile'

* ebuild.sh, line 44: Called src_compile

* ebuild.sh, line 1383: Called gnome2_src_compile

* gnome2.eclass, line 71: Called die

* The specific snippet of code:

* emake || die "compile failure"

* The die message:

* compile failure

*

* If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

* A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/libgnome-2.20.1.1/temp/build.log'.

*

* Messages for package gnome-base/libgnome-2.20.1.1: * * ERROR: gnome-base/libgnome-2.20.1.1 failed. * Call stack: * ebuild.sh, line 1701: Called dyn_compile * ebuild.sh, line 1039: Called qa_call 'src_compile' * ebuild.sh, line 44: Called src_compile * ebuild.sh, line 1383: Called gnome2_src_compile * gnome2.eclass, line 71: Called die * The specific snippet of code: * emake || die "compile failure" * The die message: * compile failure * * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant. * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/libgnome-2.20.1.1/temp/build.log'. * 
```

und die emerge --info

```
`--> emerge --info

Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/ppc/ppc32/2007.0/G4, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-tuxonice-r6 ppc)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-tuxonice-r6 ppc 7447A, altivec supported

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 27 Jan 2008 20:46:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="ppc"

CBUILD="powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=G4 -mcpu=G4 -maltivec -mabi=altivec -pipe"

CHOST="powerpc-unknown-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=G4 -mcpu=G4 -maltivec -mabi=altivec -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.gentoo.mesh-solutions.com/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/local-overlay /usr/portage/local/layman"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="aalib acl alsa altivec aspell berkdb bitmap-fonts cdparanoia cli cracklib crypt cups curses dbus dri dts dvd flac fortran gdbm gpgme gpm iconv id3 ipv6 isdnlog jpeg libcaca matroshka matroska midi mp3 mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp otr pcre perl png ppc pppd python readline reflection session soup spell spl ssl tcpd theora truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vim-syntax vlm vorbis xinerama xorg xv zlib zsh-completion" ALSA_CARDS="aoa aoa-fabric-layout aoa-onyx aoa-soundbus aoa-soundbus-i2s aoa-tas aoa-toonie powermac usb-audio via82xx" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

hoffentlich habe ich nichts vergessen und jemand hat eine Idee woran es liegt.  :Smile: 

----------

## schachti

Er scheint einige Header-Files aus dem Paket dev-libs/glib nicht zu finden. Was man probieren könnte:

* alle installierten Versionen von dev-libs/glib nochmal neu zu installieren

* auf Standard-CFLAGS zurückgehen (das altivec-Geraffel entfernen)

----------

## kalkin-

@schachti Vielen Dank fuer die Tips nun funzt es.

 *schachti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> * alle installierten Versionen von dev-libs/glib nochmal neu zu installieren

 

Das habe ich schon mal ausprobiert, hat nicht geholfen.

 *schachti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> * auf Standard-CFLAGS zurückgehen (das altivec-Geraffel entfernen)

 

Eigentlich sind die CFLAGS schon die Standard empfohlenen stable Flags, also daran sollte es nicht liegen. Doch als ich in die /etc/make.conf reingeschaut habe, habe ich die folgende Zeile entdeckt: 

```
LIBGNOME_CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=G4 -mcpu=G4 -maltivec -mabi=altivec -pipe"
```

Keine Ahnung wie diese Zeile in meine make.conf kamm. Ich war es nicht  :Smile: .

Ich habe die Zeile komplett auskommentiert, dann konnte ich die libgnome ohne Probleme installieren. Falls ich aber nur einzelne Optionen aus der Zeile rausnahm, hat es nicht mehr funktioniert.

Ich finde es schon ein bisschen seltsam, dass libgnome eine eigene CFLAGS-Variable hat, aber wenn man diese definiert es nicht mehr compilet. Das sieht fuer mich, wie ein Bug aus.

----------

